# Problem with trailer lights.



## jandc (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm trying to fix the trailer lights on my trailer, and am having some serious problems.

Both blinkers work fine, until I press the brakes, then they both start blinking at alternating times.

The tail lights work fine as well, until I hit the brakes, which makes the lights go completely out.


Also, if the tail lights are burning, and I then turn on the blinker, it causes both blinkers to once again start flashing.

What have I done....?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

What kind of car is your tow vehicle?


----------



## yankeecatter (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi jandc,
you might have the wrong bulb(number-1057,1157,1056 etc.) in one of your taillight socket,bulb in wrong,or one of your wires connected to the wrong function(taillight,turn. stop etc.)or the system could be grounded wrong.Hope this helps 
yankeecatter


----------



## Greg's Ag&Auto (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like you have a grounding problem, and it's backfeeding, one quick way to check is use some jumper cables to go from your vehicle's frame to the ground post on your trailer. Depending on the trailer, most have a common ground near the front, a bolt that goes through the frame and connects all together, vehicle/trailer lights/trailer brakes/etc. If there isn't a common ground like that then you will have to follow your wire untill you get to a light and see if you have a ground wire that runs with your other wires, or if it goes to the frame, if just goes to the frame use the jumper cables trick on both frames, then you may have to either run a ground wire or make sure that your ground wire in your trailer plug actually goes to the frame somewhere. Hope that helps!

-Greg-


----------

